# Saddle Qs



## secuono (Sep 24, 2011)

How do you buy a saddle online? Wouldn't you end up buying and returning a few of them before you find a right fit? How would I know what size I fit into?


----------



## freemotion (Sep 25, 2011)

The bigger problem will be the fit for your horse.  Shipping a saddle back and forth is expensive!  Can't you find one nearby?

The typical woman will fit in a 15" western saddle or a 17" English saddle.  Someone of average height and ideal weight.  That is a good jumping off point.....I'm 5'6" and weigh about 135 and those are the sizes I use, just to give you an idea.


----------



## secuono (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey, me too! Except 125. 
I'm also not understanding the different 'kinds' of western saddles there are, they all look the same. 
Do you need to re-learn how to ride if you go from an english saddle to a western? I only like the horn on them, would free up my hands if I needed to tie up something to us. My mare was barrel raced and trail ridden, not sure if she had an english saddle on her and all that. She seemed fine with w/e I told her to do from what I learned in english riding. 
The only stores I know of are an hour and a half away through thick constant traffic[ DC route], one of them is always closed but it looks like its maintained and should be open. The other is a guy's store where he fixes saddles and all that stuff. He didn't have many english saddles, mainly western. Bought a bareback pad from him. 
Fitting english and western on the horse, is it different or basically the same?


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 25, 2011)

secuono said:
			
		

> Hey, me too! Except 125.
> I'm also not understanding the different 'kinds' of western saddles there are, they all look the same.
> Do you need to re-learn how to ride if you go from an english saddle to a western? I only like the horn on them, would free up my hands if I needed to tie up something to us. My mare was barrel raced and trail ridden, not sure if she had an english saddle on her and all that. She seemed fine with w/e I told her to do from what I learned in english riding.
> The only stores I know of are an hour and a half away through thick constant traffic[ DC route], one of them is always closed but it looks like its maintained and should be open. The other is a guy's store where he fixes saddles and all that stuff. He didn't have many english saddles, mainly western. Bought a bareback pad from him.
> Fitting english and western on the horse, is it different or basically the same?


Truly wish I could help you.  All I remember from my Horse days (not long but was SO rewarding) was a saddle was like a woman's shoe.  You needed it to fit perfectly for comfort.  I was told a lot of saddle sores came, not only from lack of maintenance, but a poor fit.  I'd take that ride.  Know it's a bear, understand you on congestion, but a saddle is a very needed tool for both you and your horse.  I'd be afraid to get one out of a catalog.  Just my 2cents.


----------



## mydakota (Sep 25, 2011)

Many good quality saddle makers who sell their wares online offer a custom fit solution that involves taking wither/back tracings and sending them in.  They then take those measurements/forms and build a custom fit saddle for you.  I know people who have done that and it seemed to work out well.  Also, a good company will let you try it on your horse (over a clean sheet to protect it, of course) and then take it back if it doesn't work.  You may be out the cost of shipping, but that beats being out the cost of the saddle.


----------



## secuono (Sep 25, 2011)

My mare is also long, would that make a difference in how the saddle should fit or just more important for it to fit great? I'm thinking the latter. 
I once found a site that showed hot to use a 20in wire and bend it to the horse, then trace it onto paper. Bring that and the horse pics standing square to a shop and they may be able to find a saddle for good fit. 
Wonder if that one guy can do that. Looking for the site now. I'm wanting a good saddle for the pony and then another for my mare for when I go out into the field and the pony is running free also. I'd need more security in the saddle[real not just a bareback pad] if I'll be wiggling around keeping the pony at bay. Don't see how he will learn to give distance to riders if he is penned up.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Sep 25, 2011)

Take a coat hanger and cut the bottom piece out.  Use that or the first piece and place it over the withers where the pommel goes and bend the coat hanger to fit the withers.  Use that as a guide for buying a saddle.  You'll get your gullet measurement from it too  
As far as fitting the saddle to your self, find a saddle locally that fits you (most tack shops have a place to "try" the saddle in the shop).  It'll be easier knowing what size seat to get.  It's like buying a pair of shoes!  Are you going english or western?


----------



## secuono (Sep 26, 2011)

I like the sleek look of english, so I will prolly stick with that.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Sep 26, 2011)

For a good all around English saddle that will last for years and not lose much value AND fit almost any horse, go with a Stubben!  They are wonderfully comfortable.... At least for me


----------



## chubbydog811 (Sep 27, 2011)

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> For a good all around English saddle that will last for years and not lose much value AND fit almost any horse, go with a Stubben!  They are wonderfully comfortable.... At least for me


...What Melissa said...I LOVE LOVE LOVE my Stubben. It has been one of the best saddles I have ever ridden in. They tend to run pretty expensive new, but there are plenty of used ones around for fair prices.  
I noticed the stubbens fit differently than some of he other brands, so you might have a harder time fitting it depending on the shape of your horse (I went through 3 or 4 before I found one to fit, but I also was buying for a TB.) My Collegiate fits everyone, the stubben barely fits my TB.

As far as your original question - a way to get around not needing to go crazy about fitting your saddle and sending them back if they don't fit - get a saddle that has the changeable gullet system if you can. I have a collegiate convertible in my collection - it's comfy, AND it can fit any horse in the barn after switching the gullet.


----------



## secuono (Sep 27, 2011)

Found a site w/some pics and all for fitting the saddle.
My pony is more Cop shaped. But my Paint mare, idk if she is High or Standard. I'm not seeing any difference from the images they give. 

http://www.thorowgood.com/stills/thorowgood_size_guide_2010_v2.pdf 
http://www.thorowgood.com/types.html 
http://www.thorowgood.com/fitting_guide_01.html


----------

